# Good hidden heater for Fluval Edge?



## fischman (Feb 22, 2010)

Not sure if you could make this work, but the Rena Smartheater could be an option. 
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3743+18444&pcatid=18444


----------



## horseflesh (Oct 20, 2006)

Unfortunately that unit is 12" long according to the site. 

Someone fit a Hydor Theo into an Edge HOB filter, but had to cut up the media basket and the top of the filter to get it to fit. That was a 7" long heater. 

Tetra makes a 5.5" long heater that might work... I will have to make a mockup and test fit.


----------



## tuonor (Nov 26, 2009)

My view is the hydor's don't work well...not only b/c of the lack of a thermostat but also b/c they won't heat an edge more than a few degrees. This is working for me:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/105013-review-25w-nano-heater-will-fit.html

Edit: I'm referring to the flat hydors in the comment above...


----------



## horseflesh (Oct 20, 2006)

Great research!


----------

